# 20 acres Terlton Oklahoma



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

20 Acres , mobile home spot, fenced, creek, utilities, $2,000 down, payment $255.Terlton 628-1907' keenes tax service 918 area code I was assume

MY NOTES> This sound like it's mobile ready, and I don't believe you are restricted to 5 year old or newer in this area. This area is rural, not far from Lake Keystone. I doubt this will last long. On N3650(Terlton Rd, north of hwy412, EO510 rd to the north and EO520 Rd to the south.
http://tulsa.re.adicio.com/realestate/detail/7271827/Terlton-Rd-Cleveland-OK-74020


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont know for sure where it is, But Ive dsrove around Terliton. Its kinda like Slick, WITH HILLS, and ROCK. The good thing about it is that its closae to Cleveland, and then a straight shot to Tulsa with no towns inbetween. Cleveland is going to have all that a person needs in a small town. Is the creek continuious running or seasonal. The one ive got a sliover of is seasonal.918 is right. $2gs is rough. I paid $500 here, but 365 a mo, but mine has 12 acres you can sink a plow and not hit a rock. Its good tho if u like to hunt and fish, as theres loads of deer around, and plenty of places to fish. I hear theres loads of wild boar also. 

Course, ive been claimed to be a wild old boar around here lol


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I live in Terlton. There are several of those kind of properties for sale. In fact, I have 20 acres for sale on Club 99 Road between Terlton and Jennings.

Wonder what the terms are. Those kind of deals of $225 a month can take years and you end up paying a LOT more than the property is worth.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I personally like the Terlton area, not too crowded, mostly rural setting. I agree with Duchie, but no one says the terms can't be changed. Duchie, what is you're price and location for you're property for sale? I know this section is watched for folks wanting to relocate and such.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

chuckie said:


> I personally like the Terlton area, not too crowded, mostly rural setting. I agree with Duchie, but no one says the terms can't be changed. Duchie, what is you're price and location for you're property for sale? I know this section is watched for folks wanting to relocate and such.


Chuckie, It is twenty acres with some improvements (it has a well and power pole/lines). Asking price is $38K. I will be able to take payments with a $10K down payment. Payment amount depends on the terms we agree on.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

chuckie said:


> I personally like the Terlton area, not too crowded, mostly rural setting. I agree with Duchie, *but no one says the terms can't be changed. *Duchie, what is you're price and location for you're property for sale? I know this section is watched for folks wanting to relocate and such.


True. I just found it a bit strange that there was no mention of it. Whenever I advertise a property that I finance myself I always include the terms.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup Dutchie, thats the way it is here. $500 down, 365 a mo on a 40yr note, that ill likely not see paid off, as im staggering the payments every other month now. Suppose, when the 40 is up, Ill refinance the balance, and start again with that, Ive already paid double on the place at 8%, and will likely pay the 40 again before its finished. Il be 72 when the 40 is finished.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Why are you doing that to yourself, Bill??


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Is this wooded, open fields or is it logged land?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess cause im retired, and I make $253.75 thereabouts, a week. Or $1,015 a mo.


----------

